# [Extreme User-Test] MagiCool Slim Single 120 Radiator



## McZonk (16. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Prozessoren produzieren immer mehr Abwärme. Speziell im übertakteten Zustand kommt eine immense Thermische Leistung auf die Kühlung zu. Was liegt da näher als auf eine Wasserkühlung umzusteigen, die dann auch bei geringer Geräuschbelastung noch ordentliche Kühlleistung für die Hitzköpfe ala Core 2 Quad bietet?

  Nachdem auch meine Wasserkühlung mit 240er Radiator in warmen Monaten mit dem verbauten Q6600 an ihre Grenze stieß, entschied ich mich aufzurüsten. Das Problem nur: In meinem CS601 von Chieftec war praktisch kein Platz mehr. Also musste ein kleiner 120mm Radiator mit sehr geringer Tiefe her.  Dieser sollte dann vorne unter den Laufwerksplätzen ein Plätzchen an der frischen Luft finden.

  Mein Auge fiel letztendlich auf den sehr preiswerten Single 120 von der Firma MagiCool. Mit dem chinesischen Hersteller MagiCool drängt sich hier ein neuer Hersteller um den hart umkämpften Markt für PC Wasserkühlungen in Deutschland.

  Der Radiator selbst kam in einer unscheinbaren braunen Pappverpackung ohne jegliches Zubehör.

*Technische Daten:*

Material: Kupferlamellen, Vorkammern aus Messing (vermutlich schwarz pulverbeschichtet)
Maße: (L x B x H): 153x120x30mm
Anschlüsse: G1/4"
Gewicht: ca. 450g
Montierbarkeit: beidseitig 4x M3-Gewinde(für 120mm Lüfter)
Druckgetestet: 8 Bar

*Erscheinungsbild:*

  Der Radiator ist unscheinbar klein (wenig größer als ein 120mm Lüfter) und sollte mit seinen gerade einmal 3cm Tiefe wirklich fast überall Platz finden. Der Fan kann beidseitig montiert werden, lediglich auf die richtige Länge der M3 Schrauben sollte geachtet werden, da diese sonst die Wasserführenden Kanäle zwischen den Kanälen beschädigen. Allerdings will ich hier nicht soviel Worte verwenden, sondern lieber Bilder sprechen lassen (findet ihr in Post 2).
  Man sollte aber noch erwähnen, dass die Verarbeitung in Ordnung wirkt, lediglich die Pulverbeschichtung teilweise zu dünn ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Testbedingungen:*

Der Testaufbau gestaltete sich offen auf dem Tisch. Als Lüfter kamen Yate Loon D12-SL zum Einsatz. Die Temperatur wurde mit Everest Ultimate ausgelesen, während die CPU Pi Brechnungen im bekannten Prime95 durchführte(Modus Blend). Nach 1h Vollbelastung wurde die Temperatur abgelesen. Als Vergleich kann ich leider nur den Alu Standardkühler von Intel und den Evo 240 bieten.

*Settings:*
CPU: Intel CeleronD 326 (Prescott Kern/default 84Watt TDP) @ 4018MHz bei 1.54V
Kühlung: CuplexXT  Eheim 1046  YateLoon D12-SL 5V/12V  Intel Standardkühler 12V  Schlauch PUR 8/6mm Plug&Cool Anschlüsse
Mainboard: Asus P5WDH Deluxe Rev 1.02g




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Performance:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auswertung/Fazit:*

  Im 12V Betrieb arbeitet der Standardkühler von Intel trotz seiner lauten 2600 Umdrehungen pro Minute schon am Limit. Die beiden Radiatoren bringen dagegen über 20°C Kühlere Temperaturen bei einer geringeren Lärmbelastung. Der Unterschied zwischen dem kleinen MagiCool und dem klobigen Evo240 bleiben dabei noch mit 7°C im Rahmen. 

 Interessanter natürlich der 5V Modus, wo die verwendeten YateLoon Lüfter beinahe lautlos bei 700Umdrehungen pro Minute rotieren. Die Standard Intel Lösung führt hier nach kürzester Zeit zur Überhitzung und einem Neustart des Systems. Der MagiCool bietet mit 56°C eine weitaus bessere Leistung als schon der Standard Intelkühler unter 12V. Im 5V Modus macht sich die größere Fläche des Evo240 bemerkbar und er kann eine 11°C kühlere CPU Temperatur als der Slim 120 von MagiCool erzielen.

  Am Ende bleibt zu attestieren: Leichte Schwächen bei der Verarbeitung, die man aber bei dem Preis von gut 20 auch verschmerzen kann. Der Radiator wird sich im guten Mittelfeld der 120er Radiatoren bewegen. Ein Vergleich mit einem Stealth GT oder ähnlich wäre natürlich besser gewesen. Ich hoffe trotzdem dem ein oder anderen einen Eindruck vom Slim 120 von MagiCool vermittelt zu haben 

*   Links:* 
MagiCool Slim Single 120 Radiator im PCGHW Preisvergleich
MagiCool Homepage


----------



## McZonk (16. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme Test: MagiCool Slim Single 120 Radiator*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassercpu (16. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme Test: MagiCool Slim Single 120 Radiator*

Jaaa Cooollll MCZonk..entlich die ersten Tests ich finds super...weiter so...


----------



## Oliver (16. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme Test: MagiCool Slim Single 120 Radiator*

Schöner test und klasse Bilder 

Die Beschichtung ist in meinen Augen ausreichend. Mehr Farbe ist lediglich gut für die Optik, wirkt sich aber negativ auf die Kühlleistung aus. Preis-Leistung ist bei dem Magicool Radiator jedenfalls sehr gut, wie es scheint.


----------



## McZonk (17. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme Test: MagiCool Slim Single 120 Radiator*

Danke 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Die Beschichtung ist in meinen Augen ausreichend. Mehr Farbe ist lediglich gut für die Optik, wirkt sich aber negativ auf die Kühlleistung aus. Preis-Leistung ist bei dem Magicool Radiator jedenfalls sehr gut, wie es scheint.



Für mich ist lediglich die uneinheitliche Beschichtung ein kleiner Indikator für, wie soll man sagen, Schlamperei


----------



## S1lencer (17. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme Test: MagiCool Slim Single 120 Radiator*

naja wass will man erwarten die legen halt mehr geld in die kühlleistung als in die optik, und mal nebenbei mein weit teurerer thermochill sieht auch nicht viel besser aus als der aber da sind ja eh lüfter drauf dann siehst du das eh net mehr


----------



## McZonk (17. September 2007)

*AW: Extreme Test: MagiCool Slim Single 120 Radiator*



S1lencer schrieb:


> naja wass will man erwarten die legen halt mehr geld in die kühlleistung als in die optik, und mal nebenbei mein weit teurerer thermochill sieht auch nicht viel besser aus als der aber da sind ja eh lüfter drauf dann siehst du das eh net mehr



Also für den Preis is die Kühlleistung wirklich klasse


----------



## Kovsk (17. September 2007)

Super Test danke McZonk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. September 2007)

Ja, wirklich guter Test und feine Bilder.


----------



## McZonk (18. September 2007)

Na, freut mich dass es gefällt   Thx


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. Dezember 2008)

super test echt


----------



## johnnyGT (25. Dezember 2008)

wäre schön wenn wie ihn im verbauten zustand begutachten könnten!


----------



## f3rr1s (25. Dezember 2008)

Jo Super Test


----------



## astartica (25. Dezember 2008)

ich kann mich auch täuschen aber meiner meinung nach ist das ganze hier schon vor mehr als einem jahr über die bühne gegenagen...


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. Dezember 2008)

ja und??? ein Lop an die berson ist doch nicht schliem oder doch


----------

